# Where did you get your PPD



## carey harkness (Aug 28, 2007)

Hey guys,
As I said in the intro forum I am looking to get a PPD. I'd like to get another doberman, import only. I was wondering who you guys worked with when purchasing your dog. I've looked and looked on the net and have not seen that many kennels that impress me. So far I have been looking at Ultimate K9 (but they are too much $$$).

K9 Kampus; whom I spoke to on the phone and had a very pleasent conversation. 

I have also looked at Whited K9, its seems like he has a huge operation which to an extent worries me. 

I have also been looking at Mrazovac K9 in serbia. The price of their dogs is great, but I would want to hear from their customers directly about their experiences before I commited to buying a dog from half way around the world. 

Who do you guys recomend? Who should I stay away from? Thanks in advance for any advise.


----------



## Pauline Michels (Sep 1, 2006)

Try this board for Dobermanns..........

http://www.network54.com/Forum/200717/


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Mrazovac -- I knew I'd heard that name before somewhere!!!!

I saw a video of a Great Dane doing protection work on their site a while back, being sold as an executive protection dog of sorts.... the dog bit a sleeve, whoopie :lol:


----------



## carey harkness (Aug 28, 2007)

You were able to actually see whats happening in the videos on their website?  Jesus, I cant for the live of me see whats going on in those things, talk about grainy video footage.  

That is another thing I noticed about Mrazovac too though, I really did not see any bite work on hidden sleeves. 






Mike Schoonbrood said:


> Mrazovac -- I knew I'd heard that name before somewhere!!!!
> 
> I saw a video of a Great Dane doing protection work on their site a while back, being sold as an executive protection dog of sorts.... the dog bit a sleeve, whoopie :lol:


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

In the UK, this is the number 1 place to go;

A1K9.co.uk

They also ship worldwide..

http://a1k9.co.uk/Personal-Protection-DogPleaseSelect-57.asp


----------



## Bryan Colletti (Feb 16, 2007)

carey harkness said:


> Hey guys,
> As I said in the intro forum I am looking to get a PPD.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Leo Hinojosa (Sep 4, 2007)

If you can make the trip It would be well worth taking Bryan up on his offer. I have seen videos of dogs he had available and I was very impressed.

I love his puppy videos, he does go the xtra mile in making them very sound pups. Genetics play a huge role and that can not be taken for granted. But what good is a dog that has great genetics that is stuck in a crate or in a run.
Bryan introduces his pups to some real COOL places. 

Leo Hinojosa
http://www.malinoisdesdomaineduhinojosa.com


----------



## Bryan Colletti (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks Leo, I appreciate the kind words, it is a team effort here for sure.

It's not my intention to try to make a sale, only to educate if possible. So we can avoid the next dreaded thread, 

"What do I do when I got ripped off?"

There are so many levels of a personal protection dog. More care needs to be given here than an actual Police Dog to the what fits the exact situation.

There are a wide spectrum of K-9s able to protect, yet all have different levels of handler friendliness, suspicion levels {can be dangerous} to family pets that can be taught to simply look mean.

There can be very and SHOULD be very challenging projects for a trainer.

Be at peace,
Bryan


----------



## Leo Hinojosa (Sep 4, 2007)

Absolutely correct.

We had a serial killer here in my home town. The person is suspected to have killed 5 victims in as many weeks and unfortunately one of the victims was a mother of a friend of mine. 

The day after she was killed, the person attempted to attack another victim. The attack was halted because her dog, heard the commotion and came to her aide. The dog chased the man away. The name of this lady is being withheld. 

Not knowing the breed of dog, nor any training it could have had in the past if any. The dog did its job. I can almost bet the dog did not have a ring title, sch title or any other sport title. Yet the dog did its job.

Glad to hear after the event the suspect was caught by our local pd.

Leo


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

We raise our own. My son's dog, Ichilles, stopped a robbery this past week for his neighbor.


----------



## Bryan Colletti (Feb 16, 2007)

Jerry Lyda said:


> We raise our own. My son's dog, Ichilles, stopped a robbery this past week for his neighbor.


>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

Well oddly enough, not all criminals are stupid, whacked out on drugs or careless. Simply having a dog is enough for some criminals to choose an easier target. 

Pretty much most of my town is aware of what I do and what lives inside this house. Sounds like the horrors movies 

But, honestly the most effective PPDs dogs I train, don't bite. I teach them a show of force. More than enough, and no liability for the owners. Of course, not a real attack dog either. But, most folks simply can't manage those dogs.

Bryan


----------



## Leo Hinojosa (Sep 4, 2007)

I have a different methodology on training a PPD for a client. We speak in depth about the responsibility of ownership. We test to make certain the dog is of the right temperament and we do a demo with one of our dogs. We stress having a social dog. If the dog has to be locked and not with you how can he protect you.

I do train the dog to bite, but we do not use the term Attack Dogs. 

I have started a 14 week old Cane Corso, while its all prey work right now. The Owners stressed the importance of training as much as possible for as long as possible. 

When I took my personal pup to socialize they brought there pup with, for socialization. We spent most of the day taking them to places and new experiences. 

I turn down more individuals for PP training than I accept. I believe there is a huge responsibilty in training a dog to protect the owner. Some people I spend a few minutes speaking with them and I decide the owners are not responsible enough to have such a dog. I would teach the obedience and deny the PP.

I hope to educate the public in terms of owning a PP dog. I believe they are much safer than a dog that is not trained. I walk with our dog Joker to public arenas all the time. He is social but he is also trained. His temperament is such that he can have kids hug on him, and dogs near him without lighting up. He will only light up on command or if we are threatened either passively or aggressively. He is among the community, hopefully educating and being a good ambassador for PP work.

Leo


----------

